# local_unbound & VirtualBox HW clock in UTC



## Rastko (Nov 30, 2018)

unbound() stopped working after I tinkered with VM settings, specifically "Hardware clock in UTC", for which the docs say it's recommended for UNIX (like) systems.

I've managed to troubleshoot it to the point where it says "Waiting for nameserver... good", but there is no actuall DNS resolution. The root.key and resolv.conf have automatic backups which are "timestamped" (in the filename)
which I assume shouldn't be there under normal conditions.

I'm running 11.2-r4 on VirtualBox 5.2.18 r124319 (Qt5.6.2)
running on Win 2008 R2 SP1 with latest updates
(everything is x64)

The first time I noticed the problem, unbound() would not even start, saying `connection refused inet_ntop` or something like that. After I deleted the root.key and did some "housekeeping" (being careful not to really change configs) I managed to get it to start, but as I've said, it's not resolving.

I assume it's the DNSSEC, and the certificates are not accepted due to some time discrepancy limitations, but that may be a bug, since I've reset the timezone in the VM, and did adjkerntz ()as well.


----------

